# Rancilio Rocky Grinder Burrs



## loloro (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello,

I was wondering if I can somehow find out the status of my Burrs; is it possible to find it out somehow by view once i open the grinder or by touch?

Also are these burrs original?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302775757291?hash=item467ed769eb:g:wh4AAOSwJiJbJ48p

I found also these but the color is different

https://bit.ly/3zzEjMg

My problem is that I have to set grinder to 0 or 1 to be able to make espresso ie 18grams / 25-30sec / 38g of coffee. Time ago i was using 5-10, now even with 0/1 i am still getting more then 38g of coffee within 25-30sec.

Thank you so much


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Just looking at the burrs gives very little information. Feeling the edges for sharpness, looking for rolled over edges, etc. can give a little bit of feedback, but performance is the real indicator. If you have to run the burrs near a true zero point to get decent fineness, the grind takes longer, sometimes is more clumpy, then it might be time for a new set. The first link look like just basic aftermarket burrs that fit whatever. The second link looks like a closer match, but I'd say be sure to look for the OEM set/branding just to be sure. Don't worry about color as that is likely just due to heat treating, etc.


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

When I had a Rocky this is the last set I bought and of course they are OEM. Look for the Rancilio stamp to be sure. Granted aftermarket burrs will likely do OK and of course are cheaper, but tend to be lesser in strength/hardness and just don't last long.

https://www.amazon.com/Rancilio-Grinder-Replacement-Espresso-Grinders/dp/B00WFKBXRC/ref=asc_df_B00WFKBXRC/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309803823769&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6714450799789205011&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9009645&hvtargid=pla-570555797233&psc=1


----------



## loloro (Jul 27, 2021)

thanks so much,

also is some burrs calibration required? Or i just remove screws and replace burrs...? Thanks!


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

loloro said:


> thanks so much,
> 
> also is some burrs calibration required? Or i just remove screws and replace burrs...? Thanks!


 When you replace burrs main thing is to be sure the mating surfaces are spotless so they sit as perfectly flat as possible. Simply start each screw and tighten them each a bit at a time until all 3 are bottomed out and fairly tight. Don't really crank on them as they can strip. Also, be sure to clean the carrier threads to ensure smooth rotation. A toothbrush/vacuum is perfect for this. Once you get things back together just tighten to the point of the burrs lightly touching (not seriously dragging) and attach the hopper as close to the '0' point as possible and you're done. When I had mine, with fresh burrs at true 0, my average grind range was 8-9 for the coffees/fineness that I like to use, so that might be a decent starting point for you and tweak away.


----------



## loloro (Jul 27, 2021)

@shadow745

thank you, I did it as u advised.

When I tried to prepare coffee, i firstly tried range 6; 18g of coffee but once i put it into the machine head i got ~120ml of coffee... So i set range to 3 and got ~43ml of coffee in 30sec. So maybe I have to end up on range 1-2 which is better then 0 but still strange, maybe its issue of the coffee?

Have you also tried grind for v60, what range did u use?


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

loloro said:


> Never did grind for v60, so no help there. Yes it could be the coffee being used requiring a finer grind, especially if it's lighter roast development. Also depends on the brew pressure as higher needs finer grind to slow the flow.


----------

